# configurer la livebox pour une connexion airport



## tib51 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
Le sujet a été visiblement posé plusieurs fois, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse claire, sur aucuns des sites mac que je connaisse, simplement des personnes qui affirment que cela fonctionne.
Voici donc ma question:
J'ai un powerbook avec une carte airport express integrée. J'ai depuis peu une livebox chez moi. Je l'utilise en ce moment même pour ma connexion adsl via l'ethernet. Mais ce que je veux faire, c'est evidemment me connecter via airport.
Quand j'active l'airport, je vois bien le réseau "wanadoo_758a" mais impossible de me connecter il me demande un mot de passe que je n'ai pas.
Quelle est donc cette ?@§'$M de démarche à suivre???????
Il y a eu beaucoup de réponse pas claire, ou de suppositions, d'extrapolations.... Ce serait vraiment cool si la réponse ici était claire, précise et, de préférence, de quelqu'un qui a vraiment réussi à le faire.
Merci d'avance!
Tib


----------



## toubai (19 Octobre 2004)

le login est admin, et le mot de passe est admin aussi (c'est dans le livret de la Livebox). Une fois dans la fenêtre de paramétrage, tu rentres la clé WEP, qui apparait sur la boite du CD de la Livebox.

Ensuite, tu lances Internet Explorer, tu tapes http://192.168.1.1, et tu rentres on ientifiant Wanadoo ainsi que le mot de passe. Attention, peut-être devras-tu répéter ceci plusieurs fois. Tout est OK lorsque l'interface d'aministration de la Livebox te donne une IP pour ta Livebox.

Voilà....


----------



## tib51 (19 Octobre 2004)

Oui, mais tout cela je l'avais déja fait puisque j'arrivais à me connecter via ethernet.
Par contre, j'ai réussi à utiliser l'airport mais j'ai du désactiver les sécurités.
Voici ce que j'ai fait: 
dans la page de config de la livebox (192.168.1.1) j'ai désactivé le filtre MAC et j'ai selectionné aucune dans le champ sécurité.
Tout fonctionne correctement mais je me demande pourquoi quand il y avait WEP dans le champ sécurité, je ne pouvais pas me connecter: soit il me demandait un mot de passe, qui ne fonctionnait pas quand je mettait le mot de passe de ka livebox : admin, soit il me disait que je n'étais pas inclus dans les restrictions de la livebox (alors que dans le filtre MAC j'avais rentré l'adresse MAC de la livebox.....) Bref tout fontionne mais sans aucune sécurité! Tous ceux qui ont du wi-fi dans le coin peuvent utiliser ma connexion. Quelq'un a réussi à ne pas désactiver le mot de passe et/ou le filtrage MAC?


----------



## ReggySan (17 Août 2005)

Toujours pas de réponse à cette question ?
Parceque moi éventuellement j'ai la réponse mais il faut juste savoir que la clef wep sera à rentrer à chaque connection, ce qui n'est pas génial non plus. Mais c'est mieux que rien.

En bref si ça t'intéresse tu peux me le dire, et encore mieux si tu as enfin trouver comment rentrer cette putain de clef wep une bonne fois pour toute c'est avec plaisir que j'aimerai bien le savoir.

merci d'avance


----------



## fred_scrat (17 Août 2005)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Quand j'active l'airport, je vois bien le réseau "wanadoo_758a" mais impossible de me connecter il me demande un mot de passe que je n'ai pas.
> Quelle est donc cette ?@§'$M de démarche à suivre???????
> Tib




Tout est expliqué ici : 
http://www.wanadoo.fr/bin/frame.cgi...oi&u=http://assistance.wanadoo.fr/?nosearch=1

Clique sur "en savoir plus" dans la partie livebox puis "Je souhaite connecter mon Mac OS X avec une carte Airport à la Livebox"

Le mot de passe à donner est la clé WEP que tu trouveras sur la boite de ta livebox

Ne pas oublier de mettre la livebox en mode association (petit bouton derrière la livebox pres de la prise d'alimentation

J'ai suivi l'explication de l'aide Wanadoo, et tout à fonctionné du 1er coup sur mon iBook.

-- 
Fred


----------



## ReggySan (17 Août 2005)

je me connecte sans pb, c'est juste que le ibook n'enregistre pas la clef wep. car on est obligé de passé par la clef wep en sélectionnant autre dans les connections; et sur ce point là wanadoo dis n'importe quoi. d'ailleurs comment as tu fais pour que cela marche en suivant leurs instructions ?


----------



## fred_scrat (18 Août 2005)

ReggySan a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs comment as tu fais pour que cela marche en suivant leurs instructions ?


 
En fait, j'ai juste double-cliqué sur l'icone airport dans la barre des menu, et un mot de passe m'a été demandé. J'ai jute donnée la clé WEP et tout a fonctionné du 1er coup.

Pour infos. Je suis sur Tiger avec un iBook G4. 

Je ne pourrais pas t'en dire plus, c'est mon 1er mac et je ne l'ai que depuis 15 jours !  

-- 
Fred


----------



## ReggySan (18 Août 2005)

C'est à n'y rien comprendre je suis aussi sur Ibook avec tiger depuis 3jours et quand je rentre la clef wep dans la case mot de passe wpa avec la livebox en association, je me fais jeter comme un mal propre.


Ca me gonfle t'as pas idée !

D'ailleurs je suis en train de résilier ma connection wanadoo et je compte passer sur le neuf ou free, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2005)

> 'est à n'y rien comprendre je suis aussi sur Ibook avec tiger depuis 3jours et quand je rentre la clef wep dans la case mot de passe wpa avec la livebox en association, je me fais jeter comme un mal propre.



As tu essayé de modifier le type de sécurité de ton accès au réseau WIFI en lui disant que tu souhaite utiliser une clé WEP
1) aller dans préférences réseau
2) afficher Airport
3) cliquer sur l'onglet Airport
4) sélectionner ton réseau WIFI
5) cliquer sur modifier
6) choisir Mot de passe WEP dans Sécurité sans fil.
7) éventuellement essayer les autres options WEP.

Dis nous si ça fonctionne après cette manip.


----------



## ReggySan (18 Août 2005)

Ouais j'ai tenté ça, en sélectionnant se connecter à ce reseau préféré mais c'est pareil; j'ai même lancé un diagnostic aprés quoi il me dit que ma connection est ok, il me reconnecte et quand je rallume le ibook c la même histoire, il ne me reconnecte pas directement et quand je sélectionne la livebox dans airport il m'emmerde à me demander encore le mot de passe wpa. J'ai appellé wanadoo pour la 3° fois et ils ne savent toujours pas ce que c'est que ce mot de passe. donc je pense que je vais me barrer chez free ça sera moins cher et plus efficace je pense.


----------



## maxpower (2 Octobre 2005)

j'ai exactement le meme probleme, la clef wep ne fonctionne pas, j'ai pourtant tout suivie a la lettre, je n'y comprends plus rien


----------



## maxpower (2 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi ce mot de passe wpa???? je fais toute les manipulations et a chaque fois ça but au niveau du code wpa, c'est vraiment enervant


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Octobre 2005)

Le problème est qu'il est impossible de rentrer le WEP par la.

La solution est de cliquer sur autre au lieu de choisir WABADOO-xxxx

Sur autre tu rentres le nom de ton réseau WANADOO-xxxx, tu choisi clé WEP hexa, tu la rentres et ça marche


----------



## maxpower (2 Octobre 2005)

morty je t'aime loooool, c'est bon je suis sur mon mac                                                                         mac poweeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrr gogogogo


----------

